# Who are the top 3 greatest rock bands besides The Beatles?



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

My votes:

1. U2
2. Coldplay
3. Fleetwood Mac

Let's hear it! I love talking music! Other than fiction writing, music is my second passion.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm... tough to choose just three.  I'd say (in no particular order):

1. Led Zeppelin
2. Pink Floyd
3. AC/DC


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, dont hate me but im not a Beatles fan so they wouldnt be on any list i made. But my top 3 rock bands are

1. Queen
2. Bon Jovi
3. U2


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The top two are easy for me - The Beatles and The Rolling Stones. Beyond that... I'm stumped. It seems to me that there are no other such universal bands; everything else depends on your specific taste.

But I'm gonna think about this...


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

1. U2
2. Lloyd Cole and the Commotions
3. Porcupine Tree


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, The Who.


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

The Rolling Stones
Led Zeppelin
The Doors


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Depends on whether you mean greatest (favorite) or greatest (impacting) ... also whether or not you mean all rock sub-genres or just that mainstream definition of 'rock' ....   

for Impact, I'll go with:
1. Elvis
2. The Sex Pistols
3. Nirvana or Lou Reed - I'm undecided there ...

For Favorite, I'll go with:
1. The Smiths
2. David Bowie
3. Ike and Tina Turner


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Simply going by number of albums/CDs I own:

1. Pink Floyd (I'm listening to "Animals" right now as I type this.  )
2. Genesis
3. Yes
Honorable Mention: Chase (who would be at #2 or #3, except they only put out 3 albums before Bill Chase died.  )


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Of the ones I've seen live....


Led Zeppelin - best concerts in the universe, ever.
Black Sabbath - with a young Ozzie, they were the business
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - just class, through and through
Bruce Springsteen with the E-street band - for fun value, hard to beat
Elvis Costello with the Attractions - again, just class


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

1. U2
2. CCR
3. Coldplay


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> 1. Pink Floyd (I'm listening to "Animals" right now as I type this.  )


I get a stoner flashback just by listening to Pink Floyd ...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I go way back, so I would say The Four Seasons and The Association from the 1960s era.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

NogDog said:


> 2. Genesis


Which iteration of Genesis are you refering to? Peter Gabriel-led Genesis (awesome) or Phil Collins-led Gensis (awful). Judging by the fact that you also listed Yes, I'm assuming you mean Peter Gabriel Genesis.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

metal134 said:


> Which iteration of Genesis are you refering to? Peter Gabriel-led Genesis (awesome) or Phil Collins-led Gensis (awful). Judging by the fact that you also listed Yes, I'm assuming you mean Peter Gabriel Genesis.


I'd hope so too. I saw the Gabriel incarnation back in the day and they were great. Without him they were just another bland rock band.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not sure who my top three are but I definitely think Metallica should be somewhere on the list.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure I'm qualified to say who's best... but my personal favourites are....

Aerosmith
Van Halen
and... Hmmm, not sure there are so many really good bands to choose from.

I do like the Beatles but they would not have been my first choice.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

metal134 said:


> Which iteration of Genesis are you refering to? Peter Gabriel-led Genesis (awesome) or Phil Collins-led Gensis (awful). Judging by the fact that you also listed Yes, I'm assuming you mean Peter Gabriel Genesis.


I go a bit into the post-Gabriel era, say through "Wind & Wuthering" as far as studio albums and "Three Sides Live" as far as live albums (preferably the import version that is actually four sides live).


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I go a bit into the post-Gabriel era, say through "Wind & Wuthering" as far as studio albums and "Three Sides Live" as far as live albums (preferably the import version that is actually four sides live).


I can agree with that. The first couple of albums they did without Gabriel where still OK. It was after Steve Hackett left that it all went downhill.

To be fair, though, it's not as if Peter Gabriel's solo work has been any better.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I can agree with that. The first couple of albums they did without Gabriel where still OK. It was after Steve Hackett left that it all went downhill.
> 
> To be fair, though, it's not as if Peter Gabriel's solo work has been any better.


Yeah, I'm not sure how much of the original quality was a factor of the whole group chemistry thing and how much was just the typical life cycle of most long-lived bands: after the creative spasm of the late teens and twenties, the success starts to go to their heads and they lose their edge while catering to the least common denominator. But since I'm not really much of a fan of any of the Genesis members' individual work, I think the group dynamic must have been a significant piece of the puzzle.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hm.

The Stones
The Doors
U2

Although I could go on and on...Cream, Queen, Zep...oh, and somebody said Bruce and the E Street Band. so if we're counting like that. I'd just about put them above even the Fab Four.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Speaking of Genesis, I just noticed a report that Phil Collins may be retiring from music. Apparently a lifetime of drumming has damaged his hearing, vertebrae, and hands to the point where he just wants to take it easy, physically. (He is 60, now.)


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Can I put my plug in for Nitty Gritty Dirt Band?  The greatest band ever!    They have been around for YEARS and I still listen to them all the time.  Mostly country but they had lots of crossovers.  "Dance Little Jean" is my fav.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Queen
ZZ Top

The first two were easy; I'll have to think about the third one.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> Queen
> ZZ Top
> 
> The first two were easy; I'll have to think about the third one.


Interesting combination. I'm guessing there are not a whole lot of people who would have these as their two favorites, but it's cool that you are diversified. 

(If the OP's question had simply been 3 favorite music groups, I'd probably have answered The Don Ellis Orchestra, Pink Floyd, and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.  )


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

In no particular order:

The Who
Pink Floyd
The Beach Boys (excluding their material without Brian Wilson)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Interesting combination. I'm guessing there are not a whole lot of people who would have these as their two favorites, but it's cool that you are diversified.
> 
> (If the OP's question had simply been 3 favorite music groups, I'd probably have answered The Don Ellis Orchestra, Pink Floyd, and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.  )


Even stranger, I don't listen to much rock; I'm a country fan.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's see how many remember these bands.

Procol Harum
Strawberry Alarm Clock
Buffalo Springfield

When I was in the Air Force I took my girlfriend to a concert in Miami.  The bands were:

Procol Harum
Strawberry Alarm Clock
Buffalo Springfield
Bobby Goldsboro

and the headline act was:
The Beach Boys

$5 a ticket.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Carol,

Looks like are fav's are pretty close!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Black Sabbath
Queen
Iron Maiden


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Black Sabbath
> Queen
> Iron Maiden


I like you!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Joey Ramone once said something like: The history of rock is Beatles, Stones, Who, Zeppelin and Ramones. Everything else is derivative.

I disagree, because these are my favorites: Joe Cocker's Mad Dogs and Englishmen; Eric Clapton's Derek and the Dominoes; Manhattan Transfer; Patti Smith; Television; Working Week*; Sade.

*I realize few people have heard them and apologize for any perceived obscurantism. They were a British jazz/soul band of the 80s. Singer Julie Roberts has to be heard on 'Sweet Nothing' and 'Who's Fooling Who?' to be believed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Moody Blues


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

ZZ Top
Creedence Clearwater Revival
The Rolling Stones


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> ZZ Top


there are some really good arguments for them. i work downstairs from where an alt-radio used to broadcast and i bumped into billy while he was on the way in one day. he was carrying his guitar so he was going to play and sing. i was impressed!!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Metallica. 

Note the period.

I could make a great case for Zeppelin, the Stones, Sabbath, as well. All revolutionized what we call rock and roll. And while I'm totally not a fan, KISS revolutionized the stage show, as did Alice Cooper. 

I think the question, for me, is where you draw the lines around greatest. And why we have to stop at three.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

The Rolling Stones
U2
Cream

In 2002 I saw The Rolling Stones play Qualcomm Stadium in a "Build the Ark" February rainstorm. They were as animated and lively as ever. When the clouds opened up, the crowd initially headed for shelter. But once everyone realized that the storm wasn't going to deter the band, they returned to their seats and reveled in the unique experience.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Metallica.
> 
> Note the period.
> 
> ...


While I LOVE Metallica (and the above mentioned), it's their attitude that I'm not liking these days. I am a product of the 90's (born in the 80's), and I still like the old Metallica better than the new stuff. Zeppelin is great too (Who doesn't LOVE John Bonham - I would kill to drum like him!), Stones are freaking awesome and of course Sabbath. But I also love Dio (may he RIP), Van Halen, and Alice Cooper was the schizz too. Who could forget Jimi Hendrix & Stevie Ray Vaughn (though I guess you could call them bluesy too)? I think Don Henley is still sexy, and hearing an Eagles song still makes me swoon (which is kind of icky considering he's old enough to be my grandpa, lol). David Bowie too (seeing him in Labyrinth ... oh boy!).

Picking 3 was so hard!



metal134 said:


> I like you!


I like you too, LOL.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

CCR -- definitely one of my favourites.

Is nobody going to mention the Grateful Dead?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Moody Blues


The Moody Blues
Rush
Queen

[that's the top three right at this moment, subject to change at whim]

and I am not now, nor have I ever been a Beatles fan.

oh, and in my opinion, the Beatles were Pop, not rock. The Doors were Rock, The Rolling Stones were Rock, but the Beatles were pop.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> CCR -- definitely one of my favourites.


I was never much of a fan, but for a few years they dominated the airwaves and surely influenced a lot of musicians.



> Is nobody going to mention the Grateful Dead?


Nah, their fans can't concentrate on something like participating in a web forum.  

(As with CCR, I heard them a lot, but most of their music never really "spoke" to me.)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

scarlet said:


> The Moody Blues
> Rush
> Queen


70s Rush is mind blowing. 2112 is just... amazing doesn't say it well enough. Plus, Neil Peart is the only guy who has a song about Communist trees, so you have to give him that.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Agree re Rush.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> The Moody Blues
> Rush
> Queen
> 
> ...


(Note, I've never been a huge Beatles fan, though definitely a fan.)

Inasmuch as I'd reckon nearly everyone who played/sang in your three favorites would have listed the Beatles as among their major influences, the rock/pop differentiation seems...I don't know...a bit trivial or personal taste-based? They started out as "rock and roll" in my opinion, derived pretty much directly from the black American groups that were the roots of "rock and roll" (and before white America paid it much attention outside of Elvis). Their style evolved and morphed, and certainly Lennon/McCartney were masters of creating popular songs, but as far as I'm concerned they are as important as any other group I can think of in the evolution of Rock/Pop/Progressive/Metal/Whatever -- even Soul, R&B, and Hip-Hop to some extent. Almost every important rock musician of that time I've ever seen interviewed on the matter has mentioned the "Sergeant Pepper" album as a very major influence and turning point in rock history.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

metal134 said:


> 70s Rush is mind blowing. 2112 is just... amazing doesn't say it well enough. Plus, Neil Peart is the only guy who has a song about Communist trees, so you have to give him that.


We named our oldest kids Cameron Alexander (Cameron for the movie Ferris Bueller, and Alexander after the RUSH song) & Sonya Alexandria (Sonya for Sonya Blade in Mortal Kombat, and Alexandria, for the city Alexander the great created).


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

1. Rolling Stones
2. U2
3. Ramones

Solo:

Elvis Costello
Michael Jackson
Eric Clapton


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Buddy,
> 
> The "Holland" album was pretty good - at least, I think it was "Holland". The one that had "Long Promised Road" and "Sail On, Sailor" on it. I think Carl had a heavy hand in that album's production. Other than that, yeah. If Brian wasn't there, neither was the music.


T.L., you're right. I forgot about that one. Actually, they did put out a lot of good stuff without Brian Wilson. Both Carl and Dennis Wilson were good songwriters in addition to being good singers.



Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> I took grief for being a Fleetwood Mac fan in Jr. High and High School, but they top my list


Ryne, I'm right there with you. Fleetwood Mac are incredible!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> (Note, I've never been a huge Beatles fan, though definitely a fan.)
> 
> Inasmuch as I'd reckon nearly everyone who played/sang in your three favorites would have listed the Beatles as among their major influences, the rock/pop differentiation seems...I don't know...a bit trivial or personal taste-based? They started out as "rock and roll" in my opinion, derived pretty much directly from the black American groups that were the roots of "rock and roll" (and before white America paid it much attention outside of Elvis). Their style evolved and morphed, and certainly Lennon/McCartney were masters of creating popular songs, but as far as I'm concerned they are as important as any other group I can think of in the evolution of Rock/Pop/Progressive/Metal/Whatever -- even Soul, R&B, and Hip-Hop to some extent. Almost every important rock musician of that time I've ever seen interviewed on the matter has mentioned the "Sergeant Pepper" album as a very major influence and turning point in rock history.


Well, yeah, I did say it was my opinion. Your mileage may vary. And there's a difference between influential and who I think are the greatest. The Beatles may be influential, but I don't like listening to them.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> oh, and in my opinion, the Beatles were Pop, not rock. The Doors were Rock, The Rolling Stones were Rock, but the Beatles were pop.


The beauty of The Beatles is that they were pop and  rock, IMHO.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Well, yeah, I did say it was my opinion. Your mileage may vary. And there's a difference between influential and who I think are the greatest. The Beatles may be influential, but I don't like listening to them.


I tend to agree with you here. They were hugely influential but I don't listen to them as a matter of course. There are certain songs I like - and some I like done better by other artists ...

I'm the same with the Stones - they were influential to the development of Rock in the 60's and 70's and I don't care for them. The same is true for the Sex Pistols (even though I listed them as one of my top three influential bands). They helped move Punk out of the corners of society in England and influenced Punk in the US - which made way for groups like The Talking Heads, B-52's, The Runaways ... and eventually the emergence of New Wave. But, of the different punk bands, they're not a favorite.

But then it's hard to pick just 3 bands. There are so many I love and so many who are influential in one way or another - bands and solo artists both ... Ike and Tina, Little Richard, Buddy Holly, Janis Joplin, Michael Jackson, Depeche Mode, KMFDM, The Supremes ... the list goes on and on ....


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Aerosmith

Queen

The Who


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Agree re Rush.


I saw Rush in concert--it wasn't that great.

Best Concert EVER was the Talking Heads.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

BuddyGott said:


> T.L., you're right. I forgot about that one. Actually, they did put out a lot of good stuff without Brian Wilson. Both Carl and Dennis Wilson were good songwriters in addition to being good singers.
> 
> Ryne, I'm right there with you. Fleetwood Mac are incredible!


Who would ever give anyone grief about being a Fleetwood Mac fan?
And calling the Beatles "pop" is just blasphemous Scarlet....


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> They were hugely influential but I don't listen to them as a matter of course. There are certain songs I like - and some I like done better by other artists ...


Their songwriting is unparalleled. The fact that you like their songs, even done by other artists, is a testament to their songwriting skills.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Who would ever give anyone grief about being a Fleetwood Mac fan?
> And calling the Beatles "pop" is just blasphemous Scarlet....


what can i say, i'm a heretic.

but listen to their older stuff. it's bubblegum pop.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nobody mentioned ELP?

And The Doors, Pink Floyd, the Moody Blues.  I'd say the Stones were one of the greatest in the sense of "influential", but I personally don't care for most of their music.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Nobody mentioned ELP?
> 
> And The Doors, Pink Floyd, the Moody Blues. I'd say the Stones were one of the greatest in the sense of "influential", but I personally don't care for most of their music.


I like ELP a lot, especially the album that has one of the best titles for a game of Charades: "Welcome Back My Friends to the Show That Never Ends... Ladies and Gentlemen, Emerson, Lake & Palmer". (Which is up there with my favorite Charades book title: _You Can See a Lot Standing Under a Flare in the Republic of Vietnam_.)


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Fleetwood Mac (I'm named after 'Sara' but they'd still top my list if I hadn't been.... Tusk is amazing)
Pink Floyd (saw Roger Waters in December - blew me away, best show ever - laughed and cried!)
Nirvana (not a band I listen to a lot but certainly a huge influence in my generation)

So happy I'm not the only one here who isn't a fan of the Stones.... I only like maybe one song (Ruby Tuesday which is more pop than rock to me).  I blame the radio for over playing them and the god awful music video for 'Start Me Up.'


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

tecwritr said:


> Let's see how many remember these bands.
> 
> Procol Harum
> Strawberry Alarm Clock
> ...


I hadn't thought of Bobby Goldsboro in years! Didn't he do _Down in the Boondocks_?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I hadn't thought of Bobby Goldsboro in years! Didn't he do Down in the Boondocks?


Nope - that was Billy Joe Royal.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Fleetwood Mac (I'm named after 'Sara' but they'd still top my list if I hadn't been.... Tusk is amazing)


I saw Fleetwood Mac do Tusk with the USC band at a concert in L.A. in the 70's. It was pretty cool!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Pink Floyd

2. U2

3. Coldplay



-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Alice in Chains
U2
Stabbing Westward


Dawn


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Love Alice in Chains.  Jerry Cantrell is one of my idols.


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

Queen

The Cure

The Police


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm loving the Queen lovers *high fives* to you all


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie Case said:


> The Police


a lot of good arguments for them, too


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
The Rolling Stones


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> While I LOVE Metallica (and the above mentioned), it's their attitude that I'm not liking these days. I am a product of the 90's (born in the 80's), and I still like the old Metallica better than the new stuff.


Their attitude these days? Hmm. Explain. Although I'm a member of the MetClub and I was involved in some fan activity back in 2001-2003, I prefer to take them (and most bands) at ... hmm. Can't call it face value. Musical face value? Does that work? (Yes, despite me being a writer of rock and roll fiction. Or perhaps, IN SPITE of what I do, I prefer to keep the music and the personalities separate.)

The Old Metallica, up to and including the Black Album, was sheer brilliance. I'll admit to listening to choice tunes from Load/Reload and St. Anger had flashes of brilliance, but I do agree with the folk who say Death Magnetic was a total return to form. It's what St. Anger had hinted at being and, perhaps, should have been.

And no argument about Dio! Goodness, what a singular talent he was. May his memory be for a blessing.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

metal134 said:


> Love Alice in Chains. Jerry Cantrell is one of my idols.


With both singers? Man, I miss Layne. During my radio station days, we had some great adventures.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Their attitude these days? Hmm. Explain. Although I'm a member of the MetClub and I was involved in some fan activity back in 2001-2003, I prefer to take them (and most bands) at ... hmm. Can't call it face value. Musical face value? Does that work? (Yes, despite me being a writer of rock and roll fiction. Or perhaps, IN SPITE of what I do, I prefer to keep the music and the personalities separate.)
> 
> The Old Metallica, up to and including the Black Album, was sheer brilliance. I'll admit to listening to choice tunes from Load/Reload and St. Anger had flashes of brilliance, but I do agree with the folk who say Death Magnetic was a total return to form. It's what St. Anger had hinted at being and, perhaps, should have been.
> 
> And no argument about Dio! Goodness, what a singular talent he was. May his memory be for a blessing.


Yeah - my reasons were not because of their music because I do like their music, it was because of Lars' comments. That they're the greatest rock band to ever grace the world (not quoting exactly, but that's how he seems to portray himself). I don't want to start any wars, but the file sharing lawsuit thing bothered me too. Having those people repay for the songs - sure ... but suing for millions (that they obviously didn't have) ... umm ... not cool!

I'm surprised no one mentioned Judas Priest.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree Lars' methods could have used work (and that's putting it mildly), but I agree with the impetus behind it. It was over ten years ago now, though. Ancient history.

As for Priest, yes. I do wonder if Halford's coming out of the closet affected people's perception of the band. Which is stupid, but that's how our world still is these days.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We said rock so I will leave out Cream and the BluesBreaker.
And as for "individuals" - Ry Cooder, Billy Ray Vaughn, Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page. - Yeah I like guitarists.

But Rock bands:
The Yardbirds - arguably both Blues and Rock.
Queen
Fleetwood Mac

Just sayin.....


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Bruce Springsteen and The E Street Band
Bon Jovi
Aerosmith


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Ry Cooder, Billy Ray Vaughn, Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page. - Yeah I like guitarists.


one of my all-time favorites: the jeff beck group, 71-72, with max middleton, cozy powell and bob tench ...


----------

